# Rlt Logo



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

How about we design a retro-styled RLT logo to go on the dial of the proposed dive watch Roy is tempting us with??

Perhaps something along the lines of the O&W logo?

If Roy is having dials printed, it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ian, that is just what I have been doing.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Looks good. Are you going to use it on all future RLTs?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Roy I prefer the original, which has much more style IMHO


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Will it still have "Made in England" on the dial - perhaps under the printed chapter?

I favor something applied - It must be something about me today - ive gone all stick on!!







- rather than printed, perhaps a nice silver RLT would be nice? but I expect it would be more work but it would look nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You remember the "What Makes You Choose A Watch ?" thread? well as Stan said....

Quote Stan Jun 9 2005, 12:12 AM ....

_"The dial, then the dial, then the hands. Oh, the case also. The strap isn't an issue, it can be changed._

I do tend to go for dials and hands first, though"

And the logo is a major part of the dial, I like the prescent logo although I understand and respect that the decision is yours Roy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the RLT logo on the RLT15

Maybe

RLT

England


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry Roy I prefer the original, which has much more style IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree









But I do like your new design. I hope you don't mind if I offer a comment - the R & T are clear enough but the L disappears. Unless this is intended I'd have thought that equal weight should be given to each letter.

Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Roy I prefer the original, which has much more style IMHO
> ...


Perhaps the L could be picked out in another colour?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How about "Bridlington" . Package it with a stick of rock fasten the strap round a cod and wrap the whole lot in newspaper.







Just a thought.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy said:


> How about "Bridlington" . Package it with a stick of rock fasten the strap round a cod and wrap the whole lot in newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We always want more so... can we ask for chips and mushy peas to add to that Roy...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JonW said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > How about "Bridlington" .Â Package it with a stick of rock fasten the strap round a cod and wrap the whole lot in newspaper.Â
> ...


Mushy peas!!! At least that will go with my green shark strap.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I think I'd prefer "Bridlington"
















wot the "l"'s happened to your spelling Roy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> How about "Bridlington" . Package it with a stick of rock fasten the strap round a cod and wrap the whole lot in newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been done before


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My keyboard is faulty, onest it's true. It is one of those wireless ones and it is knackered. It keeps missing letters out. onestly.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

It could be the "Christmas Special Edition"..... you know.......... Noel


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the cod idea.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> How about "Bridlington" . Package it with a stick of rock fasten the strap round a cod and wrap the whole lot in newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could call it "The Bridlington Rock" watch


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisb said:


> It could be the "Christmas Special Edition"..... you know.......... Noel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as its not that Edmonds fella


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I wouldnt want to buy one secondhand with its original Cod packaging still intact in years to come....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I like "RLT Bridlington" on the watch. Simple and straight to the point.

Also don't forget "Made In England" or "England".


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ummm, Id rather not have the Bridlington on it... its a long story but I once met this girl....

















































.....







Say no more...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> How about we design a retro-styled RLT logo to go on the dial of the proposed dive watch Roy is tempting us with??
> 
> Perhaps something along the lines of the O&W logo?
> 
> ...


Not at all retro, but a couple of quick logo ideas none the less...


















top one inspired by gear wheels / stick of rock.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Like the second one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Like the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I, but I still prefer the original


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Like the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I; you could use this in divers and "tool" watches and RLT Watch Co on more traditional or dress watches


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Like the second one.
> ...


this one's a bit more trad... but not very divey.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will there be a day/date window Roy?

Hope not


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will be date wndow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Please, please, please, let it have a domed crystal?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crystal wil be domed acrylic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> The crystal wil be domed acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































as you can probably tell I rather like that idea


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

If the logo question is still open, I would say, there are multitides of reasons to stay with the original. Just the logo, nothing else, not even an indication of the waterproof rating. As a limited editition, maybe move the logo down to just above the 6 o'clock.

I like the black dial too.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

bluejay said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > How about we design a retro-styled RLT logo to go on the dial of the proposed dive watch Roy is tempting us with??
> ...


I'd like to see the second logo but below 12:00.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> bluejay said:
> 
> 
> > seiko6139 said:
> ...


I like both of these... thinking about the professionals thread the other day reminded me of the logos for things like ITC and soem og those older TV stations that were 3 letters. I think one of then had the letters in some kinda of diamonds with one ontop of the other 2... ive no picture of this to... hope you know what I mean,.... at least it would look retor as per the case etc...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you mean this Jon?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah that kinda thing, but the one im thinking im sure was ITC... it was at the end of the professionals... I'll have a look and keep the camera ready on the TV later!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

For some reason I can hardly ever edit my posts... sigh...

Ok, ive spent more time surfing and.... i meant ITC but they did later become ATV...









Heres two like what i mean...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> For some reason I can hardly ever edit my posts... sigh...


I think you get 10mins to do it in Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > For some reason I can hardly ever edit my posts... sigh...
> 
> 
> I think you get 10mins to do it in Jon
> ...


it took me 7 mins to try, fail, and redo the post if you look at the times... not to worry tis done tho...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is 3 minutes.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh makes sense... neight bother tho.

Anyway... Roy have you decided on your new 'retro' logo?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not deciding until I'm sure that I can get the cases.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

fair enough... Roll on Friday...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I know it is a special edition, still, I would not change the logo for it. All the reasons for initially choosing the existing one over all of the other options you probably considered, are stil valid. That logo has now become identifyable, as well as identifying. Changing it would be like changing your name. Just move it around a bit, or maybe put an ellispe or something around it, or add something like the gearset, but dont change the logo itself. I think it will appear less "substantial" if it is changed.

That is my opinion, worth exactly what it cost...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think your right Marius, lets not change it for changes sake, the style and font is in my opinion, suited for the syle and age of the case...

Not many other firms play with their logos, its part of the 'image'


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I think your right Marius, lets not change it for changes sake, the style and font is in my opinion, suited for the syle and age of the case...
> 
> Not many other firms play with their logos, its part of the 'image'
> 
> ...


yeah...look at BT...

On the other hand...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

marius said:


> I know it is a special edition, still, I would not change the logo for it. All the reasons for initially choosing the existing one over all of the other options you probably considered, are stil valid. That logo has now become identifyable, as well as identifying. Changing it would be like changing your name. Just move it around a bit, or maybe put an ellispe or something around it, or add something like the gearset, but dont change the logo itself. I think it will appear less "substantial" if it is changed.
> 
> That is my opinion, worth exactly what it cost...
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% Marius


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Gentlemen, I beg to differ







.

Company logos are changed all the time. Its part of keeping up with the times. Mercedes Benz and Shell are two that pop into my head right away. What might have been good 10 years ago might look dated today.

I'm not suggesting "RLT Watch Co" is a bad logo, but I think something simpler and fresher is always better. I like change, but only for improvement. Lets not change just for the sake of changing.

Ultimately its Roy's decision and we must respect that.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is another spanner for the works...

I know nothing is cast yet, but is there some list somewhere yet, maybe, where numbers of this limited edition can be "reserved" ? or will it be pot luck, or first come first served, will they be issued in numerical order?

Just stirring, dont mind me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a guess, but I imagine Roy will wait to let us know how many he is making, to what spec and which design and price before we get to the 'numbers dance'









I maybe wrong


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your right Jason


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd like to see a different logo on dive watches. The "RLT Watch Co." is too...fine(?) for dive watches. I rather like the RLT circles. It certainly is very 60s/70s IMO - like the dubious Certina 'double C' that grows on you after a while.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

how about having the circles as 'bubbles'?

or in a face mask?








cheesy?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just a bold rlt would do me, (from the 11 comp 18 months ago







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ENGLAND as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Or maybe "Texas"


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The case would have to be much bigger than 39mm if you're going to put Texas on the dial: "Everything is bigger in Texas", as I'm constantly reminded









More like: "The B^!!S#!^ is deeper in Texas"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Or maybe "Texas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not suggesting Roy goes all Vostok and comes out with a picture of `The Alamo`on the dial are you John


----------

